# Excelsior wheel



## JO BO (Jan 9, 2022)

Wheel I found with a tag stating Excelsior wheel. Not sure if that’s correct as this is a very unusual wheel..

Spokes are all in the center of the rim instead of being offset .V shaped (Racing wheel?)  Seems quite old. WL New Depature hub
 ( Replacement?). Wheel rim measures a tad over 24 inches across

Black out War time hub?  I would appreciate opinions

Toc racing wheels were sometimes V shaped and made of wood. This one is metal. traces of pin stripping

Postal money order or cashiers check.

Need $30.00 for postage thanks


----------

